# Larry Sanders retiring?



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552202448161759232


----------



## R-Star

Ha.... hahahahahahahahhaha


This guy turned from what looked to be the next Ben Wallace, to the leagues biggest **** up in years. 

If I'm the Bucks I'm telling him don't let the door hit you in the ass while I rip up his contract.


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> Ha.... hahahahahahahahhaha
> 
> 
> This guy turned from what looked to be the next Ben Wallace, to the leagues biggest **** up in years.
> 
> If I'm the Bucks I'm telling him don't let the door hit you in the ass while I rip up his contract.


Yup, pretty much sums up how I feel.


----------



## Kreutz35

Oh the joys of being a Bucks fan...


----------



## GNG

R-Star said:


> Ha.... hahahahahahahahhaha
> 
> 
> This guy turned from what looked to be the next Ben Wallace, to the leagues biggest **** up in years.
> 
> If I'm the Bucks I'm telling him don't let the door hit you in the ass while I rip up his contract.


The next Ben Wallace?? 

Did Larry Sanders ever even have as good a year as Sam Dalembert's best season?


----------



## Kreutz35

GNG said:


> The next Ben Wallace??
> 
> Did Larry Sanders ever even have as good a year as Sam Dalembert's best season?


He was arguably the best defensive player in the league 2 season ago.


----------



## Diable

Damn, this guy is not motivated by a 44 million dollar contract?


----------



## GNG

Kreutz35 said:


> He was arguably the best defensive player in the league 2 season ago.


And yet didn't make an NBA All-Defensive team.

Even if Larry Sanders' head was screwed on correctly, this is not someone who was going to be the next Ben Wallace. Larry Sanders would have been happy to have been the next Theo Ratliff.


----------



## Kreutz35

All-defensive teams don't mean jack. How many did Kobe make? And how many did he deserve to make? It was widely considered to be a shame that Sanders wasn't 1st team all-defensive C that year.


----------



## Kreutz35

None of that really matters now though because his play has fallen off the face of the earth. Really, it would be a blessing to the Bucks to get out of that contract.


----------



## GNG

Kreutz35 said:


> All-defensive teams don't mean jack. How many did Kobe make? And how many did he deserve to make? It was widely considered to be a shame that Sanders wasn't 1st team all-defensive C that year.


Widely considered where? Milwaukee? Nebraska?

The "Kobe made a bunch" argument is so weak. The 2012-13 All-Defensive big men were Tyson Chandler, Joakim Noah, Serge Ibaka, Tim Duncan and Marc Gasol. So if he's the second-best defensive player in the league, which four of those five names would you put him above (and that's just big men)?

I'm not saying Sanders can't block a bunch of shots, but good luck convincing anybody he was the second-best defensive player in the entire league during the 2012-13 season (the only successful season of his career), much less that he'd become a Hall of Fame-esque defensive specialist.


----------



## GNG

Kreutz35 said:


> None of that really matters now though because his play has fallen off the face of the earth. Really, it would be a blessing to the Bucks to get out of that contract.


Exactly - this is a massive bailout for Milwaukee if he walks away from that contract.


----------



## Bogg

The Kings love buying low on guys with talent. Best-case, maybe you get Derrick Williams for a brief tryout? Would you take the Jason Thompson Carl Landry package for him? At this point I think I might.


----------



## Kreutz35

GNG said:


> Widely considered where? Milwaukee? Nebraska?
> 
> The "Kobe made a bunch" argument is so weak. The 2012-13 All-Defensive big men were Tyson Chandler, Joakim Noah, Serge Ibaka, Tim Duncan and Marc Gasol. So if he's the second-best defensive player in the league, which four of those five names would you put him above (and that's just big men)?
> 
> I'm not saying Sanders can't block a bunch of shots, but good luck convincing anybody he was the second-best defensive player in the entire league during the 2012-13 season (the only successful season of his career), much less that he'd become a Hall of Fame-esque defensive specialist.


http://www.sloansportsconference.co...of Interior Defense Analytics for the NBA.pdf

Kirk Goldsberry's work points in that direction and Zach Lowe was very high on Sanders (he only wrote his name as LARRY SANDERS! At the time)


----------



## R-Star

Jesus guys. I wasn't saying he was going to be the next Ben Wallace stat for stat and a mirror image. He emerged as a bright up and coming defensive big man who's game looked a lot Big Ben's to me. 

Not to mention it says he's 6'11 be any time I've seen him out on the court he seems a lot shorter, just like Ben. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552257398929227776


----------



## seifer0406

anyone has a clue about what's going on in his personal life? He had a similar episode last year as well.


----------



## Bubbles

Larry Sanders’ agent denies report his client wants to quit basketball


Edit: Just saw Coach Fish's last post. :laugh:


----------



## kbdullah

*Larry Sanders Doesn't Want to Play Basketball Anymore*



> Two months into the first season of a four-year, $44 million contract extension to play the game of basketball, Milwaukee Bucks center Larry Sanders has reportedly decided he doesn't really feel like doing the job for which he's being paid so handsomely. According to Racine Journal Times columnist Gery Woelfel, Sanders has alerted "some Bucks officials that he doesn't want to play basketball anymore."
> 
> Forgive the disgruntled reporter in me, but there are a whole lot of other 26-year-olds out there who aren't too fond of their current professions, either, but still show up to work for an annual income that rivals Sanders' daily paycheck (roughly $30,000). Now, money isn't everything, and Sanders certainly has the right to explore whatever else his apathetic heart desires, but perhaps he should have considered that before agreeing to eat up a significant chunk of Milwaukee's salary structure through 2018.
> ...
> As for the Bucks, this latest report can't come as a complete shock. Since the breakout 2012-13 NBA season in which Sanders finished seventh in Defensive Player of the Year voting, earning his hefty raise in August 2013, he allegedly participated in a Milwaukee bar fight, suffered thumb and orbital socket injuries and professed his appreciation for marijuana, missing significant portions of last season as a result.
> 
> Draw your own conclusions about whether that last item and Woelfel's report are in any way related.
> 
> Oddly, after his disappointing 2013-14 season, the 6-foot-11 Sanders entered training camp this past September with a renewed vigor, accepting a personal failure for having "never really planned ahead" and adding during his media day session, "(I'm) probably as hungry as I've ever been to play, so I'm excited."
> 
> Munchies jokes aside, it was hard to imagine a healthy Sanders couldn't be motivated by an injury-plagued campaign and the added excitement of a new coach heading a roster replete with budding stars Brandon Knight, Giannis Antetokounmpo and Jabari Parker, but health isn't solely physical.
> 
> The Bucks have apparently seen the writing on the wall for some time now, dangling both Sanders and Knight to no avail last summer for Indiana Pacers center Roy Hibbert, according to Woelfel. While Knight's play this season has only increased his own value for a Milwaukee club off to a surprising 18-17 start sans Parker, who suffered a season-ending ACL tear, Sanders' reported disinterest in the game of basketball makes a once promising big man an untradeable asset in the span of roughly 16 months.
> 
> While, as BrewHoop's Frank Madden notes, the Bucks can suspend Sanders for refusing to do his job — forcing him to reconsider his work ethic (although that can raise other unwanted repercussions) — their current status as a non-taxpaying club leaves little room for recuperating their share of those funds.
> 
> Their only hope, really, is either rediscovering Sanders' love of the game or convincing him to put his money where his mind is and retire to concentrate on exploring those "other options" in earnest.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-ball-dont-lie/pro-basketball-player-larry-sanders-reportedly-apathetic-about-playing-basketball-222427902.html

Ricky Williams of the NBA. Not sure what options the Bucks can explore, sucks for them b/c they are almost a good team. Not too long ago, there were teams willing to take a chance and trade for him...not anymore unless he's waived (I wouldn't do that if I was Milwaukee).


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Larry Sanders Doesn't Want to Play Basketball Anymore*

This was posted 2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## RollWithEm

Merged with permanent redirect.


----------



## kbdullah

My bad, didn't see it


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Larry Sanders doesn't want to play basketball anymore*

Insert sports guy twatter here.

Just heard that this morning. Does Wisconsin really suck that bad that a 26 year old millionaire hates his job working and living there??? Or is Sanders insane? Or dealing with family issues?


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Larry Sanders doesn't want to play basketball anymore*

I guess I'm merging again.


----------



## Kreutz35

Larry's interview from tonight.

I'm just speculating here, but it really seems like Larry might be working through some mental health issues. If so, good on him for acknowledging the problem and working to mend it.


----------



## Adam

This is the same Larry Sanders that left his puppies outside in the snow with no shelter or water. The only sad thing about this guy is that in a couple years he will pretend to care and some idiot GM will give him another big contract that he can once again not earn.


----------



## R-Star

Larry suspended a minimum of 10 games for violating the NBA drug policy. 

Hopefully the Bucks can just void this guys contract. He needs to just man up and call it quits.


----------



## RollWithEm

On the bright side, at least he one good year.


----------



## Kreutz35

That's his fourth offense. Couldn't the Bucks void his contract at this point?


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> That's his fourth offense. Couldn't the Bucks void his contract at this point?


One can hope.


----------



## R-Star

Kreutz35 said:


> That's his fourth offense. Couldn't the Bucks void his contract at this point?


They would probably have grounds. But the players association and specifically Michele Roberts would make it a huge media stunt to fight it. She scoffed at Jeff Taylor getting suspended even though it was domestic violence. 


If Larry goes anywhere, it won't be quietly.


----------



## Kreutz35

> 1. The Larry Sanders situation is the talk of the league right now.
> 
> This is a worst-case scenario for any team that bets big on a talented young player with major personal issues. The league suspended Sanders a minimum of 10 games, and he will likely miss more than that — possibly many more — as he works through the league’s treatment program.
> 
> It’s unclear exactly how much the Bucks knew about Sanders’s marijuana issues when they signed him to a four-year, $44 million extension in August 2013. This is Sanders’s fourth violation of the league’s drug testing rules; players don’t face any suspension until violation no. 3. That came toward the end of last season, when Sanders served the mandatory five-game suspension. Teams generally aren’t notified about any drug violations until a player is suspended, meaning the Bucks might not have received any formal notice of Sanders’s first two violations. That does not absolve the Bucks from doing background work on their own player.
> 
> Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo reported over the weekend that the Bucks had not yet discussed a potential buyout with Sanders, but most league sources expect the discussion to eventually go that direction. It’s tempting to suggest the Bucks ride this out for a bit. Sanders is one of the league’s best rim protectors. His development on offense has stalled out, but he has some potential on that end as a Tyson Chandler Lite — a guy who screens, dives to the rim, and sucks help defenders in from the perimeter. He needs time (and possibly a hand transplant) to approach even 60 percent of Chandler’s value on offense, but his contract is fair in basketball terms.
> 
> Milwaukee has a clean cap sheet going forward and no plans to rush its rebuild with a mega–free agency signing. Is the savings it might net in a buyout, plus lifting the Sanders pall from the locker room, worth the risk he might eventually thrive on another team? Maybe it is. The situation may well be worse than we realize.


http://grantland.com/the-triangle/13-observations-from-the-d-league-showcase/


----------

